# 308 accuracy



## lake&bay1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful day here, so i decided to do some shooting at the range.Remington 700
AAc-sd in 308. First target i was impressed , second target very impressed and then my groups opened so much i felt like i was shooting a different rifle
What happened? it was a cool day with at least 15 minutes between targets.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Scope loose? Check all the mounting screws. 

I had another similar thing happen once. The cross hairs in the scope broke loose. I couldn't see it but it was impossible to adjust.

Cliff


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

When was the last time you cleaned the barrel ?. I am guessing heat . Barrel free floated ??


----------



## lake&bay1 (Jul 16, 2010)

*308*

Its a brand new gun with less than a box of shells through it.
This gun has the Hogue stock that some claim flexes and causes accuracy issues.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Clean the barrel and try again. Try to make sure the barrel is floated


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 700 SPS tactical in 308 and it hates hornady.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the same gun and had the same results until I changed the stock to a Bell & Carlson. Now it shoots 1/2" MOA and sometimes better.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO - a single 3 shot group compared to another 3 shot group a bit later does not tell me much of anything about a rifle.

If you want to know what the rifle is actually capable of, shoot 5 groups, 5 shots each, and average the size. This will give you a better understanding of how consistent the rifle is.

A different style test, would be shoot many rounds (20+) into a target while making no changes. Hold the exact same point of aim each time. Understand that although the group is likely going to be quite a bit larger than you probably expected, realistically all of your shots are going to hit within this sized area nearly all of the time. 

The reality is, maybe nothing happened. Even a dud rifle will occasionally shoot a lucky 3 round group. That doesn't mean you have a 1/4 MOA rifle though. On the other hand, that flexy hogue stock may have been touching your barrel differently the second time around. The stock is the first upgrade most people with that rifle do because of the floating problems.

I also have the same rifle. The group sizes you are seeing are all "normal" for that rifle. Looks like the last one is ~1.5 MOA. Not spectacular, not bad.


----------



## lake&bay1 (Jul 16, 2010)

All good info , Thanks guys
Most likely i will be upgrading my stock.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

The key to any rifle is to find what ammo it likes. I reload for my 308 Remington 700 and I have found that to get really good consistent shots requires you taking the time to find what load and bullet weight your gun likes. This is time consuming to the reloader and really time consuming to those who rely on factory ammo. Factory ammo has to be made to fit all 308 rifles so it's a **** shoot to find one that your gun likes. New rifles require "break in time", make sure you follow the instructions on this, it's critical to true accuracy. Once you find the bullet weight your rifle likes try different ammo that has different bullet manufactures such as Nosler, Sierra, Berger, Hornady, Winchester, Norma etc.


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd make sure the barrel is broke in. Tighten everything. 5 shots groups (starting each group with cold barrel). Try different ammo.

I'd do all that before replacing the stock.

just my opinion.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

In the pics, you have fed match and match king bullets along with fed match and hornady bullets. Some of my guns prefer the match kings and a couple like the hornady loads. Could be as simple as that. Load up some more match kings and see what it does. Also shoot 5 shot groups.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

I have a Remington 308 VTR and it only likes Remington Match Grade. Sweet rifle.


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

Clean the barrel frequently, make sure the forearm is supported the exact same way which your cheek in the exact same place each shot, and shoot 5-rnd groups.


----------

